# Hi i'm new to it all can any one help me ?



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi i have turner syndrome i wos told that only ivf will help me get pregnant it's so hard for me sometimes and its taking long time to get any appoitmets i was at my gp in july he send us to altnagevin hospital for tests and now we schedule sometimes in january


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

and can you tell me what clinic will be the best in  Belfast please  so confused about all them stuff


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi allyiah  

What dr are you under in altnagelvin? The hospital might refer you to the royal fertility centre in Belfast. Private clinic that I know of is origin. They have a website with the cost of treatment that you might want to look into. I know there is a long waiting list in the royal for ivf


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and help   I do not have  dr yeat I wos refer from my gp to do the tests and I think it come to January sometime for them  let you now more after appointment and thank you fir your support


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm hope you get that little miracle this time


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi 

I just seen your post and didnt want to run, 

Appointments is a nightmare but i wouldnt sit around push for what you want,

Have your GP told u that u need IVF or a fertility consultant,

I can only advise you, id you make a private appintment with Professor McClure in the Ulster Independent clinic and he will advise you what u need to do well worth the money he really is lovely,he will tell u what tests u need done and after u get them done he will put you on the NHS waiting list at the royal fertility center in belfast, the waiting list at the moment is 12mths and only 10ths for private, i only got on the NHS waiting list few weeks ago.

i do me on readn alot of posts but only sometimes post, but its nice to know someone else is goin through it to

what tests have u had done yet?

maryxx


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Mary i have turner syndrome that means if girl have 2 chromosoms x i wos born with only 1 so i have to take medicine to get my monthly period couse my boddy have not enough hormons so i was told at 15 i only have 1 % chance that i ever gonna get pregnant naturly


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

i got appoitment at 10 jan 2012 in altnagevin and then we see whats gonna happend fingers crossed


----------



## allyiah (Dec 1, 2011)

well me and my husband went for apoitment and was refer to Belfast hospital so its another waiting game he did not do any tests he said that he will leave it for Belfast hospital it was dr Mohanagan  i think i'm bad with surnames


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

allyiah,

Have you been referred to the royal?

Jillyhen


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Allyiah

Have you ever had periods? I am wondering because I have unexplained infertility, hypogonatropic hypogonadism to be precise, but when I was frantically scouring the net to find possible causes for my problem Turners syndrome kept coming up. Now I don't have Turners, I still have no idea why my periods stopped, but my hormone levels were abismally low. Pretty much non-existent. I have been a patient in the Royal since I was about 16 and when I got married I started getting treatment in Craigavon fertility clinic. Long story short, I am now 10 weeks and 2 days pregnant with my first baby and all seems good so far. I hope this gives you a little hope xx


----------

